# Arrow wieght



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

For spot shooting, what are you guys shooting out there? I am shooting Easton X7 Eclipse's @ 31" with about 260 grains in the tip and a total arrow weight of 680. Sound good?


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention that they are 2613


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I shoot the same arrows with 2512's at 31" with 180 grain tips. Fly great. Speed is not an issue so it just kind of depends on your setup. Good luck.


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

yep, i am in no way concerned about speed @ 20 yrds, consistancy is the name of the game. just looking for some other posible ideas on tip weights and maybe different flitchings (vanes vs. feathers, short vs. long etc) and stuff like that.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bowtecher said:


> yep, i am in no way concerned about speed @ 20 yrds, consistancy is the name of the game. just looking for some other posible ideas on tip weights and maybe different flitchings (vanes vs. feathers, short vs. long etc) and stuff like that.


We leave the arrows pretty much at full lenth when we do them. I have vanes on my arrows, and I love how they fly. The guy who does my arrows has recommended lately going to longer feathers because he thinks they fly even better. Otherwise you pretty much shoot the same as the rest of us. We ust the super nocks on ours too and they seem to work pretty well. Have you had good results with that heavy of a tip in your arrows?


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

so far yes. used a similar set up a couple years ago using feathers and it worked really well. am currently using 1.5" duravane's and they fly ok, but think that'll be changing back to feathers or at least long vanes in the future.
how did you get your weight in the tip? i tapped the back side of the insert and have a 125 field point on each end of the insert (one inside and one outside) for the approximate of 260. want to go to bullet points, but not sure how to get 250-300 grains! any ideas?


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

I have a 27in draw length and shoot my Apex at 45lbs,I shoot 500 fatboys cut to 30in with 150gr points!
Iv shot four 300s this week in practice with my two highest x counts of 53 and 54x with the fatboys.
Iv tried shooting GT 30x arrows full length with 300gr points and they just dont fly as well for me as the fatboys do.
The best I have shot with the 30x arrows is a 298 with 42x count,bigger is not always better!


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stealthman said:


> I have a 27in draw length and shoot my Apex at 45lbs,I shoot 500 fatboys cut to 30in with 150gr points!
> Iv shot four 300s this week in practice with my two highest x counts of 53 and 54x with the fatboys.
> Iv tried shooting GT 30x arrows full length with 300gr points and they just dont fly as well for me as the fatboys do.
> The best I have shot with the 30x arrows is a 298 with 42x count,bigger is not always better!


I haven't heard a lot of good things about the GT's. It is hard to find a good set that are truly matched to grain weight. The best we have found is the Eclipse's. As far as how to get 200-300 grain bullet points is to cross your fingers.:wink: I think you would probably be better off to just go to a lighter bullet point and make sure the grains are matched better rather than trying to build points to 200 or 300


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

mrb1982 said:


> I shoot the same arrows with 2512's at 31" with 180 grain tips. Fly great. Speed is not an issue so it just kind of depends on your setup. Good luck.


how or what style tips did you use to get 180? heaviest i've found was like 120?


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

YuenglingMan said:


> how or what style tips did you use to get 180? heaviest i've found was like 120?


I will check into those tips with my pro shop and get back to you. I know that the tip he uses have the ability to add or subract weight to them, but I will ask him and let you know.


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

*Found*

I was able to find some really nice bullet points @ Lancaster pre-weighted from 100-320gr for the 2613's! gonna get me some soon!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm shooting 32" 2712's with 300gr. tips. Total weight is about 700gr. Propoint make 2 different style tips in different wieghts for the 26's. Those are probably the ones you saw at LAS. They work great. I've shot both and no problems with either, but the pin points can work for you, or against you. I just haven't got back down to get heavier propoints, so I went back to the 300gr. Easton tips. They work great also.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the 2712's fly, group and tune better than the 26's! Most of the people that are shooting them are able to shoot them shorter than 25's or 26's.

I am shooting them at 31" with 250gr. Propoint Pin Points. They have 4" feathers and a 7" wrap as well. 

I am shooting at 52lbs. with an AMO DL of 29.5". The only problem I have with any shaft with a 11 or 12/1000's wall thickness is they have...well, an 11 or 12/1000's wall thickness!! I bent at least 5 shafts at Vegas this year!! 

Good luck and good shooting!! God bless


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy crap Todd...did they give the pros different bales to shoot at(i shot on 10 and 78). I didn't have any problem with mine, other than them 3 arrows that didn't go in the 10 ring...LOL. Even at Louisville they seemed pretty good, all except for them dang 3 arrows out of the x ring again. The bale I shot on Saturday(153) was brand new, and what a pain to pull arrows out, until you got nice holes going.


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

What do you think about the Cobalt 26's, vs the X7 27's? Cobalts seem to be a bit tougher.


----------

